# milk jug fishing for trout



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

I was at shupac lake this past weekend and noticed a milk jug in the lake. It had a name and address on it and had a line with multiple hooks (about 8) fishing for rainbows. I was told by another camper that it was an Native American tribal fishing right. Has anybody else seen this? or does anybody understand the tribal treaty rights to inland lakes in this area? I have never noticed this before. Is this even the right forum for this?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

NATIVE AMERICAN tribal fishing rights my ****. They should be bound by the same laws that apply to the rest of us. I heard the same rabble.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds like a call to the local CO is in order. If not illegal, it would be at least nice to understand what our Native American friends can and can not legally do these days. Please post the results if you make that call.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I am not sure with it being legal for Native American's fishing with that method, but I do know if you or I did it we would get a fine. It is like leaving a tip up unattended.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

lines unattended, plus too many hooks. But the Indians have very broad rights, still I'd probably ask a CO to at least check it out.


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Seems a little shady. Oops I mean illegal......hmmm......maybe just for me.......hmmmm


----------



## theozmeister (Apr 11, 2008)

My family has had a place on Shupac for the past 20 years. I first noticed them one night when i was out trout fishing. thought it was just a piece of trash floating around so i went to pick it up. When i came within 15 feet of the milk jug, it began to move along the surface of the then glass-calm water. after a while, the fish actually came to the surface and jumped. I assume in an attempt to throw the hook. The following day, I called Crawford County CO Lutz, who informed me that it is indeed legal for native american tribespeople to "fish" with such method, so long as the person's name, address, tribe name, and tribe number are listed on the jug itself. He said that he would check it out that night, however i never heard back from him. The following night though, the jugs were "properly lit" with glow sticks. I think its bull $H!+ that anyone would fish with such a crude method- legal or not- in a DNR designated trout lake such as Shupac. The best part of it though- the following weekend, I found numerous milk jugs scattered amongst the reeds between my property and our neighbors trailing anywhere from 1-5 feet of hookless fishing line without any name/address/tribe number.


----------



## cznut (Nov 30, 2006)

Guess those permanent markers aint so permanent after all.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

theozmeister said:


> My family has had a place on Shupac for the past 20 years. I first noticed them one night when i was out trout fishing. thought it was just a piece of trash floating around so i went to pick it up. When i came within 15 feet of the milk jug, it began to move along the surface of the then glass-calm water. after a while, the fish actually came to the surface and jumped. I assume in an attempt to throw the hook. The following day, I called Crawford County CO Lutz, who informed me that it is indeed legal for native american tribespeople to "fish" with such method, so long as the person's name, address, tribe name, and tribe number are listed on the jug itself. He said that he would check it out that night, however i never heard back from him. The following night though, the jugs were "properly lit" with glow sticks. I think its bull $H!+ that anyone would fish with such a crude method- legal or not- in a DNR designated trout lake such as Shupac. The best part of it though- the following weekend, I found numerous milk jugs scattered amongst the reeds between my property and our neighbors trailing anywhere from 1-5 feet of hookless fishing line without any name/address/tribe number.


I agree, it's a shame our monies put those fish their and there allowed to take them using these methods. Maybe they should paddle their canoes way out in lake huron and try their luck


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I see...when it's YOUR rights that are getting taken from you, suddenly it's different.

You can yell, kick, scream, cry foul, threaten legal action all you want. It won't change a thing. 

We know exactly how you are feeling. Welcome to our past.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

5
4
3
2
1


----------



## Clayton (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, to us it's a crying shame to see people littering up our favorite fishing spots and using such crude methods to, in our eyes, overharvest fish. But then again, if this lake was a natural trout fishery at one point as many were, I wonder if we've stocked it since then? When we arrived in this world we fished out about half of the places we found and trashed the other half :-\ 

It seems strange, but you may as well just tolerate it. Our culture has been guilty of far, far worse.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

well i know in other states like mississippi for example i go juggin and trotlining its basically jugginexcept allowed to float around instead of having a biig sinker attached


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

awwww quit picking on the Indians.
If you need to lay blame to anyone than direct it at the Government. They were the ones that allow them the rights to take fish by means we cannot.
Besides I am starting to get a whifffff of racism over a milk jug w/ a name on it.:yikes:


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Crawford County CO. Lutz He has given a few people I know Some Fines :lol:


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I see...when it's YOUR rights that are getting taken from you, suddenly it's different.
> 
> You can yell, kick, scream, cry foul, threaten legal action all you want. It won't change a thing.
> 
> We know exactly how you are feeling. Welcome to our past.


i wont even comment on this and your past.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Shupac is stocked and has been stocked annually for years. And as far as the "taking rights away", that was like 200 years ago. Today's generation hasn't seen anything and never will. Everyone should have equal rights and will have equal rights in a couple decades down the road when there are no people eligible to carry indian cards because none of them are at least 25% native american. My boss is a card carrier and he even thinks his own rights are ridiculous and unnecessarily gluttonous for anything other than commercial purposes.


----------



## JimLeadfoot (Dec 16, 2005)

How many hundreds of years should we appease people for our wrongs? If my vote counts, I say at least another 300 years, then that should make up stealing rights - but at the end of three hundred years, it should no longer be legal to fish this way.



Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I see...when it's YOUR rights that are getting taken from you, suddenly it's different.
> 
> You can yell, kick, scream, cry foul, threaten legal action all you want. It won't change a thing.
> 
> We know exactly how you are feeling. Welcome to our past.


----------



## qdmaer (Oct 30, 2008)

JimLeadfoot said:


> How many hundreds of years should we appease people for our wrongs? If my vote counts, I say at least another 300 years, then that should make up stealing rights - but at the end of three hundred years, it should no longer be legal to fish this way.


 
My dads dad has fished the maple for years and pulled in some nice cats, your replies are concerning me to where i am trying to figure how to reply ya weirdo.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

This is my first post here and after reading some of your responses I'm quite shocked. Isn't the natural resources made available to us there to share with everyone who enjoys the sport or their lifestyle and rituals necessitate the need to fish? Some of you sound outright racist at something that is perfectly legal and ones right given by the state. I mean they were here first right? I'm just shocked that some of you let your true colors show so quickly.


----------

